# When you have a bird in the house...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really thought you were posting a pic how baby birds have taken over your house again.

But that's OK, it made me laugh.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I really thought you were posting a pic how baby birds have taken over your house again.
> 
> But that's OK, it made me laugh.


Brings back memories.


----------

